# CBD oil



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello again folks,

Does anyone know if CBD oil, without THC, is sold in Portugal? 

Cheers in advance!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
Due to the lovely Portuguese trait of different people (including police persons) having different understandings of the law etc. I'd suggest just book an appointment with a doctor and get a note, in Portuguese, prescribing CBD oil products for you and buy officially, it'll cost a bit but will cover you in case you get into any "discussion"


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Looks like I've got the answer to my question.


https://pharmahemp.store/blog/is-cbd-legal-and-are-cbd-products-legal-in-europe-for-2019/


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

The quoted article does not answer your question which was 
_*Does anyone know if CBD oil, without THC, is sold in Portugal? *_ 
Because the answer is obviously *yes* someone does know and it is sold but that does not mean it is sold legally. Quote from your article - translated - 

**Portugal continues to prevent access, even for strictly medicinal purposes. If the current situation and the current legislative framework remain, the thousands of patients who may benefit from the use of this plant and its substances will continue to be prevented from accessing it or continues will be pushed into trafficking networks where they purchase products without any quality control or assurance.The current legislative initiative states that the use, acquisition, possession and cultivation for own use of medicinal plants, substances and preparations of cannabis is not unlawful. offense or criminal law, clarifying the
Assembly of the Republic - S. Bento Palace - 1249-068 Lisbon - Telephone: 21 391 7592 - Fax: 21 391 7459Email: [email protected] - http://www.beparliament.net/5 legal framework for the prescription, dispensation and cultivation of cannabis for medicinal purposes. This initiative allows and provides access to scientifically proven medicinal products that can improve the quality of life of patients and beneficially intervene in various symptoms. the therapeutic use of this plant and its derivatives in order to further and better exploit its numerous therapeutic properties, in particular those offered by lesser-known and less studied cannabinoids, as well as by terpenes.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mac62 said:


> Looks like I've got the answer to my question.
> 
> 
> https://pharmahemp.store/blog/is-cbd-legal-and-are-cbd-products-legal-in-europe-for-2019/



have pm`d you


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*CBD oil products*



Strontium said:


> Hi,
> Due to the lovely Portuguese trait of different people (including police persons) having different understandings of the law etc. I'd suggest just book an appointment with a doctor and get a note, in Portuguese, prescribing CBD oil products for you and buy officially, it'll cost a bit but will cover you in case you get into any "discussion"


The link that @Mac62 included in his post is now dead. So, I couldn´t check it, but I noticed that the OP is looking to buy CBD oil legally in Portugal, while @Strontium suggests to get a prescription for CBD oil products. So I'm not sure my info is of any help, but anyway here it is:

I have lately, in Portugal, on two different occasions bought CBD oil products without any restrictions. As the high comes from TBH (and not CBD) there is absolutely no rush when you apply them to the skin, they are skin care products produced in Spain and sold under the trade mark Babaria. Very efficient to cure minor rash in my opinion. Yes, they are sold openly over the counter and the labels bear a direct reference to the plant or herbal origin, as "cannabis seed oil". I couldn't find any info on the products of the active ingredient's concentration, so it's quite possible that the products are too weak for your purpose. The retail store is Clarel and I wasn't asked for ID, but then it's evident that I'm not under-aged.

I wish you well and hope that you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hi advolex, someone has kindly informed me of a Portugal supplier, but thanks for the info! 


https://e-canabidiol.com/


----------

